# Scored some apple wood



## suprfast (Apr 3, 2009)

I went on craigs list and posted a wanted ad for wood(yea, i know. i received more ads about this than i wanted. two good offers
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

I posted that im looking for an apple, orange, lemon, or any fruit bearing tree that is being taken down. i received a reply today (two days after posting) about an apple tree a guy took down three months ago. he was going to have some one haul it away but said i can have half if i cut it up for him.

For me that is a score. 

I also have a friend that just took down a mulberry tree and i get 4 large sections of the trunk.

I guess its time to start smoking.

kris


----------



## alx (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice score.Craigslist has worked for me as well-good source.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 16, 2009)

i finally made time during this week to pick up the apple wood.  I drove over to his house and noticed it had been knocked down already like he said, and it was also seasoned.  As my buddy with the saw was doing all the cutting the owner asked if i would trim two other trees for him that were still standing and i could take any of that wood.  
I didnt mind at all since he was giving me enough wood to last me for the year, and i didnt mind even more because the two trees he asked me to trim for him were...PECAN.  DOUBLE SCORE. 
After not being able to source any wood for a few months, this week i have scored apple, pecan, and mulberry.  I now have enough wood to last me for a year easily.  
Kris


----------



## cman95 (Apr 16, 2009)

What a deal....better go a lottery ticket now!!


----------



## suprfast (Apr 17, 2009)

pics of the goodies.  They are hard to see as i took the pics late last night

Apple already seasoned on the right
Mulberry in the middle
Pecan on the left































I know it is not a lot by your standards, but i think this will last me long enough to find another free source of wood.
kris


----------



## vtanker (Apr 17, 2009)

Great luck! I Agree with the buying of a lottery ticket!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats on a good score, apple is a favorite wood amongst many smokers.


----------

